# Path of the Eldar Series: Best Cover



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The Eldar are finally gaining the novels they've deserved for a long time, near year _Path of the Outcast_ will be released and _Path of the Renegade_ is only a few months away for most, a few more weeks for me. So in honour of the Eldar I decided to have a brief poll on which Eldar novel has the best cover art.

Path of the Warrior:












Path of the Seer: 












Path of the Outcast:












Path of the Renegade:












Vote for the best looking Eldar coverart.


LotN


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Big fan of 2 of those (other not read yet) but have to say Path of the Seer gets my vote.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Path of the Seer looks awesome.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I believe _Path of the Renegade_ isn't technically part of the Path of the Eldar series, but it wasn't going to get my vote anyway. Go _Path of the Seer_! (I may have mentioned earlier that I prefered Path of the Warrior, but _Seer_ has finally won me over).


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

_Path of the Outcast _for me. It's almost an exact copy of the Inquisitor scale model.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Gonna agree with path of the seer.


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

Path of the Warrior.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Path of the seer for me.


----------



## Mattkips (Sep 11, 2011)

Path of the Seer for me!
I do love that cover.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Dec 10, 2011)

I almost chose Path of the Seer, but the Outcast one just had to be chosen.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Warrior! :chuffed:


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Outcast for me though Renegade is just sexy


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Perhaps the finest pieces of artwork ever produced for the Black Library; mirroring the grace of the Eldar race in their warlike, artistic and philosophical aspects.

I've only read _Path of the Warrior_ thus far, but I felt estranged due to the protagonist's alien disposition and values. I appreciate the Black Library for attempting something beyond the familiar spectrum of Astartes, Inquisitorial and Imperial Guard novels.

My vote was cast for the cover of _Path of the Outcast_. The Eldar Ranger may lack the regalia of the Striking Scorpion or Farseer of previous covers, but the detail is still there for the eye to see, albeit a portion of the figure looks as if they are blending into the page itself - mimicking the affect of the camouflage cloak. The rifle also shows a degree of craftsmanship that a bland, gunmetal-grey Lasgun would never boast.


----------

